# I'm getting a Motor Scooter :)



## BBWMoon (Sep 30, 2005)

I pick up my Aprilia Scarabeo Motor Scooter  tomorrow!
I'm soooo excited! I've only wanted one for 5 years!

Tell me you think of it!







I will start riding it in November, after I get back from my mini-vacation
to the Bahamas for Halloween.

Wow, October is going to be a GREAT Month for me!

 Just Imagine a Big girl on a Motor Scooter in NYC! Watch out!  


~Allie


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

That's totally sweet! Lucky!

I always wanted a vespa, since i was in like sixth grade.



np: flaming lips - yoshimi battles the pink robots


----------



## HeatherBBW (Sep 30, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> I pick up my Aprilia Scarabeo Motor Scooter  tomorrow!
> I'm soooo excited! I've only wanted one for 5 years!
> 
> Tell me you think of it!
> ...



Very nice! Grats!

I know that scooter will definitely be a great fat girl ride for NYC - is that the color your getting? I want one too, a candy apple red one with sparkles in the paint


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, if I was standing on the street, and saw a fat girl on one of those, I'd probably spontaneously combust.


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of the colour, but I like the look


----------



## Loscos (Sep 30, 2005)

Thats pretty damn cool.


----------



## missaf (Sep 30, 2005)

With the price of gas, you might be seeing more fat girls on scooters!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 30, 2005)

Great looking scooter Heather.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Sep 30, 2005)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Great looking scooter Heather.



Hehe it isn't mine it's Allie's  But darnit if I don't want one too!


----------



## BBWMoon (Sep 30, 2005)

HeatherBBW said:


> Very nice! Grats!
> 
> I know that scooter will definitely be a great fat girl ride for NYC - is that the color your getting? I want one too, a candy apple red one with sparkles in the paint




Thanks! Yes, I'm getting the green one. It's a 2003 with only 45 miles on it.
They don't have the color choices like they used to. Aprilia Scarabeos now only come in Navy Blue, Metro Silver and Black. They once had a broader color range.
I love the red one too, (That's the one I first rode in Bermuda).

I think I can get used to my little Green apple!  

~Allie


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2005)

Cool looking ride.

I would have got it in black though. But that's just me.


----------



## gnoom (Sep 30, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Tell me you think of it!



Well, i never have been very much into scooters, even if i am from good ol' europe and do like parkas; but Allie, you on this thing will ALWAYS be worth a look!


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Cool looking ride.
> 
> I would have got it in black though. But that's just me.


 
Oh, you crazy goth kids and your... black clothes... and... Tim Burton films... and... nine inch nails albums and... motor scooters?

Yeah, i'd've gotten it in black, too.


----------



## BBWMoon (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! You guys are making me even more excited!  
I hope I don't cause anyone to combust! ech!
But I'm certain I will be noticed. 1. Grinning Fat Girl on little scooter. 2. GREEN scooter.

(not that I especially want to be noticed, but then again, as long as cars can see me they won't ram into me!)

I'll post pics next month, definately...

~Allie


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think anyone will not spot you. I certainly wouldn't miss you.


Didn't they used to say that having sex with a fat girl was like riding a motor scooter?


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 30, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> I pick up my Aprilia Scarabeo Motor Scooter  tomorrow! I'm soooo excited! I've only wanted one for 5 years! Tell me you think of it!



Congrats! I love scooters. I got a Vespa when I was 18 and used Vespas on and off throughout college. They provide a bit more protection than regular motorcycles, it's easier to carry stuff with you, they get great gas mileage, and you can park them anywhere. 

The only concern I have using one here in the US is the general thoughtlessness and carelessness of automobile drivers. With all those 8,000 pound Ford Excretions lumbering down the road, mostly populated by one person who has a cellphone plastered to their ear... it's a bit of a risk.


----------



## Jeannie (Sep 30, 2005)

*I LOVE the green!!

Congrats!*


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> With all those 8,000 pound Ford Excretions lumbering down the road, mostly populated by one person who has a cellphone plastered to their ear...


 
http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/living/columnists/dave_barry/11073292.htm


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2005)

I think it's really cute, Allie,.... you're going to enjoy that and it's super practical for NYC... enjoy!!


----------



## Michelle (Sep 30, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/living/columnists/dave_barry/11073292.htm


THANK YOU for that link! Wonderfully funny. Made me actually laugh out loud.


----------



## abwcnbtb (Sep 30, 2005)

My wife and I both ride she is 335 and rides a green Vespa ET4 it gets up and goes.I have a hard time keeping up with her on my Stella.We've been riding over 3 years traveling around the country and are having the time of our lives. Life's too short not to ride.have fun and watch out for stupid drivers.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet ride. Just be careful of traffic. I'm thinking of getting the luddite version of the scooter (a tricycle). Just put a helmet on your head and a neckerchief on, so mod!


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Congrats! I love scooters. I got a Vespa when I was 18 and used Vespas on and off throughout college. They provide a bit more protection than regular motorcycles, it's easier to carry stuff with you, they get great gas mileage, and you can park them anywhere.
> 
> The only concern I have using one here in the US is the general thoughtlessness and carelessness of automobile drivers. With all those 8,000 pound Ford Excretions lumbering down the road, mostly populated by one person who has a cellphone plastered to their ear... it's a bit of a risk.



These are my thoughts exactly as I'm reading this thread. Almost word for word. People just don't look out for anyone in anything other than cars, and so many are driving huge trucks and SUVs (thank goodness the price of gas is going to nip some of this foolishness in the bud). I think getting a Vespa would be fabulous, but (and this is just me), motorcycles on the road anywhere in the US is problematic. I'd be much more inclined to have a dirt bike or quad. But then, of course, it's just for entertainment and not exactly for getting around town. One thing's for sure, there's an undeniable sense of freedom that comes with riding a bike or scooter that you just don't get with a car.

I'm guessing from what you've posted that you're an experienced rider?

(sorry if you've already answered a similar question, Allie. I got to Conrad's post and had to say a figurative "amen!" so I haven't read the rest of the thread yet)


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 1, 2005)

Allie,

Cute scoot!
Should be a blast  

I recommend taking the Motorcycle Safety Foundation's Basic Rider Course as soon as possible, if you haven't already.
Wear a helmet! (...and gloves, and long sleeves -- if not a leather jacket -- and shoes/boots with ankle support.)
And, on a bike, being noticed is a *good* thing. Loud clothes save lives! 

One more thing: You'll need to exercise your "grin" muscles.. they're going to get quite a workout 

Rusty
'05 Suzuki Burgman 650 (110 MPH motorscooter  )
'74 Vespa 150 Super (not running, 16 years in storage)
'81 BMW R100RS
'89 Honda PC800 Pacific Coast


----------



## jonah-uk (Oct 1, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I'm thinking of getting the luddite version of the scooter (a tricycle).



seriously? that would be very cool...


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, I'm serious except there's no room in our apartment for it. We hardly have any storage space as is! Lots of parks near me, so it would be perfect.


----------



## Cat (Oct 1, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> I pick up my Aprilia Scarabeo Motor Scooter



That's awesome, Allie. Congratulations!! You go girl!


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks again everyone! I leave today to go pick up my little Green Apple!  
It will be in storage until November, then I'll have everything looked at, and go take a Scooter course. Yes, with all of the SUV's  in New York, it is dangerous... and the Taxi's are maniacs, period. 

I have to find a garage as well, I think. My Roomie's New bicycle was stolen  in the area only last week. 

Sorry I didn't reply individually, but I'm about to leave.

I just want to thank you guys for your thoughts!
Have a wonderful    weekend!!!

~Allie


----------



## 31mike (Oct 1, 2005)

You forgot to add a BEAUTIFUL woman riding a scooter...wish ya all the best with it...be safe


----------



## mark1 (Oct 1, 2005)

I have a Suzuki boulevard 800 but if I came up behind you sitting on that scooter I'd have to stay in low gear and not pass up the view


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Allie....

I can imagine how totally cute you will look on that little Scooter!! You will have to post a pic. When I was a teen, I had a Honda 90...similar type of scooter and a lot of fun!! Be sure to tell us all about your first ride!!!!


----------



## Big Jefe (Oct 2, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> Yeah, I don't think anyone will not spot you. I certainly wouldn't miss you.
> 
> 
> Didn't they used to say that having sex with a fat girl was like riding a motor scooter?



Yes it is fun until your friends find out....

... cause then they all will want to too.


----------



## wrench13 (Oct 4, 2005)

Allie,

Take it from someone who has seen the dark side of motorcycles and lived to talk about it... BE CAREFULL.
NYC is NOT a bike friendly town and the cabs are just plain murderous. 

Having said that, let me know and we can take a ride together! I know some really fun places to ride to.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks, Sandie! I can't wait to ride it, but that's a month away. I'll post some pics then. What ever happened to your scooter? It was great meeting you & Guy in CA. I had a great little trip.  


~Allie


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice Quad in the desert! Wow... Looks like fun!


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

wrench13 said:


> Take it from someone who has seen the dark side of motorcycles and lived to talk about it... BE CAREFULL.
> NYC is NOT a bike friendly town and the cabs are just plain murderous.
> 
> Having said that, let me know and we can take a ride together! I know some really fun places to ride to.



Thanks! I would love to ride in NY with you. I opted out on getting a highway scooter, though. So this one will get me from Brooklyn to the City for work. Yes, having ridden my fair share of Cabs and Car Service, I know it's brutal as far as the big streets. I've decided I'll probably lay low for awhile and take the more scenic routes, although I'll take 5th Ave downtown.
(At least it's not as dangerous as Park!) (And I'll stay away from 9th & 10th For now as well). I'll cut through the village to the Manhattan Bridge into Brooklyn. 

Fun Places? Really? Can't Wait!


~Allie


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

Regarding visibility to big vehicles... just always have 6-10 sparklers lit and attached to your helmet. That should do the trick. Or maybe you could put on a trailer hitch and haul around a boat. Everybody can see a boat, even if they're driving one!

One question... what's its rated trailer capacity?


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Regarding visibility to big vehicles... just always have 6-10 sparklers lit and attached to your helmet. That should do the trick. Or maybe you could put on a trailer hitch and haul around a boat. Everybody can see a boat, even if they're driving one!
> 
> One question... what's its rated trailer capacity?




Aha! Fatlane,

I have that covered. The "Boat" will be Driving the Scooter!

Hey, you know the saying, if you can't laugh at yourself...  

~Allie


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 5, 2005)

It had to be said. Make sure you have an incredible lock for that baby.

Good luck and safe riding.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 5, 2005)

... especially since we've established that visibility will NOT be an issue!

Do be sure and provide every detail of your first scooter experience, especially if any parts of you are flapping in the breeze. Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Bluestreak (Oct 6, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Aha! Fatlane,
> 
> I have that covered. The "Boat" will be Driving the Scooter!
> 
> ...



Allie, I know the scooter will work for you and be fun at the same time. Maybe Peter B will update his classic pic of the luscious fat girl on the scooter drawing by using you as a model!

Ive ridden for 33 years. Had my share of Vespas, Triumphs, Suzukis and Hondas. The second date I went on with my soon to be wife was to buy an '82 Suzuki 850! These days I ride a Honda PC 800, a way-cool bike some folks think looks like a scooter on steroids!

Take a rider training course, stay aware of what is around you, think ahead and you will have a great time!

Bluestreak


----------

